# turbo setup



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

why does sts get $5000 for a rear mount turbo setup when for less than half that i can build the same thing with a better turbo whats the difference anybody else do there own setup


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Because they did all the fab work to make it essentially a bolt on kit and they can change what they want because people pay it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

How do you plan on building a quality turbo system for $2.5k? Sounds like that'd be an ebay kit. A quality diy turbo project tends to be around $4-$7k.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

if you can make a same quality turbo set up for less than $4k i really want the list of parts!


----------



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

when i get this all together ill post a parts list only thing im getting from ebay is the intercooler believe it or not its a fairly simple setup.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hot Rod magazine just built a 5.3 truck motor stock, worked heads, intake, pair of 76mm turbos and tune. Turned it up to 26 Lbs of boost and made 1200 HP, and the engine lived through 60 dyno pulls.. Only thing on the bottom end was they opened up the top ring to .028. Good article, and low end huge HP build. They said if the blew it up, they would just get another $500 used short block..


----------



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

turbo build update installed center force dual friction clutch new slave cylinder and b&m ripper short throw shifter. got everything for turbo spent just about $1500 i found a guy selling a brand new partial rear mount sts turbo kit for $900 it inluded turbo 38mm waste gate hot side piping oil return and feed lines scavanger pump and misc. hardware bought a 27x5.5x2.5 intecooler and piping for $150 gauge pod for $50 boost gauge $50 wide band afr setup $150 50mm blowoff valve $150 and borrowing my buddys hp tuners to tune it i called sts and they said anything 6psi and under all i need is a tune anymore boost and ill need bigger injectors and pump so here u have it i saved a ton of money ill post pics as i start to install


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

If your on a really low budget....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Brilliant!! :cheers


----------



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

*update*

getting all the piping run for turbo i know its under the car and no one will see it but im anal i want it perfect when its done ill try to post some pics


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Keep us posted. Turbo kits can me made fairly cheap if you have the time to fab stuff yourself.



87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> How do you plan on building a quality turbo system for $2.5k? Sounds like that'd be an ebay kit. A quality diy turbo project tends to be around $4-$7k.


I can see the working out for $2500. How good a turbo do you really need... especially on the typical GTO that only gets a few 1000 miles a year.


----------



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

well turbo is done im happy with the results the only thing i need to figure out is the charge piping hangs to low so not sure what im gonna do there but ill figure it out i have $1700 invested but i bought a good ceramic ball bearing turbo still cheaper than 5-6 k


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I was gonna also suggest the fact people buy them outright is because most don't have the tools or access to the necessary machines to manufacture something like this.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

o4gto said:


> well turbo is done im happy with the results the only thing i need to figure out is the charge piping hangs to low so not sure what im gonna do there but ill figure it out i have $1700 invested but i bought a good ceramic ball bearing turbo still cheaper than 5-6 k


Great job!
How much more power did it make?
What RPM does it turn on at, hell of a kick in the ass.
Where does it pick up intake air from, under the car or up top?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Let's see some pics. I am very interested in this!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, we really need pictures, and a dyno sheet.


----------



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

ok here are some pics no dyno done yet but she runs good on 4lbs of boosts a/f is mid to high 11s im happy with it im not looking for a ton of power just wanted a fun driver id say i have 450 horse


----------



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

couple more


----------



## Littleguy (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cool project man.

Something I've always wondered, what are the advantages of this setup vs a normal turbo setup. It seems like there is a chance of bottoming out and hurting the setup and with all that pipe, more places for it to leak. So why do people use these? BTW, I'm not hating, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

idk but it works good in the rear i got to keep my long tube headers which is cool sts makes a kit but way to much thats why i built my own its handy when you have most of the tools to do somthing like this


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That does hang pretty low. So this is a single turbo set jup? Or is there twin turbos?


----------



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

its a single turbo setup and i got the piping as high as it will go and i havent had any dragging or scraping isues


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

I think this is awesome. Will have to keep us posted on how it holds up. And if you if you get froggy and want over 6lb boost we want to see the dyno results and videos!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## o4gto. The son (Jan 11, 2012)

this is my dad and this car is crazy fast. I helped him build the turbo and put it in the car. one i want this car to be mine only 2 more years till i get it.


----------

